# Rod advice for wade fishing



## seejay (May 10, 2009)

I'm wanting to add to my arsenal and am looking for a rod that I can use for wading and sight fishing from the beach. I've been looking at 8 1/2' H (.25-1.0 oz), 8 1/2' MH (.25-.75 oz)or a 9'0 MH (.125-.75 oz) rods. I'm not sure how often I'd be using a 1 oz. lure, but it may be nice to have the ability. I'm wanting a rod that is on the lighter side and one that won't wear me out casting. The rod will be paired with either a Penn Sargus or Okuma Avenger. I know everyone has their favorites and I'm looking for all recommendations and advice. I look forward to your thoughts


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

You got it right with the Okuma Avenger. Such a great reel for so little $$$. I have quite a few...haha
I used to use a Carrot Stix for running and gunning on the beach with lures(gotchas/spoons/plugs), but I switched over to a 7'6 MH Ugly Stick Inshore Select. Weighs a little more than the Carrot Stix, but it has some serious ass behind it. I paired it with a ABF 50 and 300yds of 15lb Power pro. I can cast a big plug a mile. 

Whatever you choose, you'll probably want to use braid, due to casting distance. Hope that helped.


----------



## seejay (May 10, 2009)

Appreciate the insight Hunter. The Sargus is already spooled with 15 lb. PP, haven't respooled the Avenger. I've got a 7' M ugly stick lite and I was thinking that the lure weight was a little low at 5/8 oz.


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Look at the Ugly.Stick intercostal rods... Wally world.for.40 bucks and.very good for the money... I use those and Blair Wiggins Flats Blue rod 7'4"...


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

flatsboy10 said:


> look at the ugly.stick intercostal rods... Wally world.for.40 bucks and.very good for the money... I use those and blair wiggins flats blue rod 7'4"...


 a1 !!


----------



## seejay (May 10, 2009)

Much thanks for your opinions. I've been a fan of the US for a long time. Still have a 6' ultra lite that is about 15+ years old that I use for trout (bows, browns, and brookies). For the money they take a beating and hold up really well. I'll have a matched set mixed in black and blue.


----------

